Ask HN: Can you really learn a language with Duolingo? - ancymon
======
Rannath
It offers a good grounding. You'll need to speak with native speakers
regularly if you want to become fluent, but it's good for getting you over
the, "I can't make myself understood at all," hump.

Of course you can be a bit stilted by learning from sources other than people.
I once heard a story about someone who learnt German from videos. When he went
to Germany he was told he sounded a bit like Hitler.

------
zubairq
I learnt Danish with it, so YES!

